# Anyone want a Kelpie?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Kelpie

He's 3 years old, black & tan,friendly,chipped, wormed etc and is looking for a new friendly home.

My brother has taken him in temporarily, he's in Heysham, and if anyone is interested, please PM me


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

BUMP.

Nice looking dogs.

Dave p


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Here he is!


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Geoff - you have a PM. Bob


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very high maintenance dogs so do be careful where he goes. Kelpies love and need to work. And do rember to charge a fee :wink: 

PLEASE READ the following information in relation to FREE TO GOOD HOME Adverts

For every free to good home pet. There is one good caring person wanting to re home them. But, there are at least nine bad people who want that pet for other reasons.

1, The pet peddler- takes on free pets to sell on for profit to anyone who will buy them.

2, The dog baiter - takes free pets and gives them to his dog to rip up for fun. Or for dog fighting.

3, The puppy farmer – takes free pets for breeding to make money. Looks for adds saying pet is not spayed/neutered.

4, The fake rescue - will take your pet saying they are a rescue then use the word rescue to ask for a donation to sell the pet. They have no real care for the pets welfare.

5. The experiment labs - known for taking unwanted pets to use in their labs.

6. The pet hoarder - takes on any free pet as a novelty. Then dump it or give it away when the novelty wears off or keeps until they can't cope and the authorities step in.

7. The pet hater - Takes free pets to kill them and use as target practise.

8. The pet feeder - Takes in small free pets to feed to their snakes, lizards and so on.

9. The back yard breeder – wants your free dog for breeding to make money.

10. The fetishists - look especially for small animals little kittens, puppies and rabbits are their favourites.

All the above people look through all pet sites for one word FREE. And all will promise you a loving home for your pet to make you hand it over.

For every pet that is advertised free. There is only a one in ten chance it will go to a loving home. Is it worth the risk?

FREE - the most dangerous word to use when advertising your pet.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I echo the above post. 
I have 4 dogs.....all rescues. A decent rescue will properly assess the dog then choose a new home that suits the dog after thoroughly vetting the new owners.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not on here

we all know who has shown interest and follow the thread

Is someone wanting him??

he is lovely

But Patp, take your advise, need to be careful when trying to find good homes for any animal

Aldra


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Good dogs, but need a very active home. Quite similar to Border Collies.
Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll keep you posted how it works out! 

My brother and his partner are meeting a member of the forum today, each with their own dogs and the Kelpie. it looks like a good home has been found.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, Hobo, for that's his name, is with his new owners and their border collie and is starting the process of settling in to his new home!

Watch this space for an update and photos in a couple of days time


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news! Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry the pictures are a little later than promised. Anyway ..

Hobo has been in his new home for a week now and has settled in very well. He really is a gentleman and unbelievably laid back about everything. This week's atrocious weather (cold and snow) hasn't helped with the taking of pictures, but MrsBob managed to get one of both dogs keeping me warm during the post-lunch snooze.








and another just after the dogs had woken up !!








I don't think David Bailey has anything to fear from MrsBob's camera skills :lol:

We've thought about re-naming him since his days of being a hobo are now over, but so far we've not found a name which is short and reflects his personality.

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Bobmarley, it's so good to see a happy conclusion.
I hope you have a happy life with Hobo or whatever you decide to call him.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice photos,looks like the dogs are getting on really well which is always a relief.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*kelpie*

to cold for bbqs 8O


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Tell us all about him and we could have a name guessing game!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: kelpie*



Shuggy68 said:


> to cold for bbqs 8O


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I love a happy tail (tale)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Strange name for an Oz dog.

Kelpie or Kelper is the name given to natives of the Falkland Islands.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like he has fallen well on his feet. A lovely dog who has only taken a week to get you exactly where he wants you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the best for the future

Sue


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

> A lovely dog who has only taken a week to get you exactly where he wants you


So true Sue. If I'd had the phone camera handy about an hour ago I could have had a photo of him sitting on the husband's lap ... only problem was Bob was sat in a small chair at the time 8O


----------

